# Would this be baiting?



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Suppose hunting over compost piles would be baiting? It's not a "crop" is it?

[siteimg]3457[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3458[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3459[/siteimg]


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

umm i dont thinks so but dont quote me on that get some other opinions first.

Nice pics tho


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

In order for it to be baiting it has to be a process of "normal agricultural practices" This is from the Federal Regulations.



> Baited area means any area on which salt, grain, or other feed
> has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, if that
> salt, grain, or other feed could serve as a lure or attraction for
> migratory game birds to, on, or over areas where hunters are attempting
> ...


Look to me like if you have permission to hunt the area and it is legal hunting season, it is the mother lode. :beer:

Bob


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

holy crap that's awesome. that'd be a cool hunt!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

This was meant to be a tongue-in-cheek question. No hunting here.

"Baited area means any area on which salt, *grain,* or other feed
has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, if that
salt, *grain,* or other feed could serve as a lure or attraction for
migratory game birds to, on, or over areas where hunters are attempting
to take them."

These compost piles are mixed with slewage sludge. Guess what's in the sewage sludge??

This isn't even half the birds that show up to feed.

The deer showed up too late to get a good picture.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:beer:

Bob


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

> Guess what's in the sewage sludge??


I wonder........ what could it be...... um.... TURD!

So this would be like huntin in a corn or peanut field right. :lol:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Wait for a good rain and then mud your blind with that!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Just think what those things eat on their trips north and south and then we eat them! Ug! (Still tastes good though!)

Same with a fish, the stuff they pull off the bottom...disgusting! (taste darn good too though!)


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Doesn't look like baiting to me....but who knows....get the wrong warden and anything is possible.

Pete


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

maybe im nopt interpting it right, but it seems to me that it would fall in the "other feed" category and it is being placed there, even though not purposley for the lureing of geese, but it is being placed there with food and waste as a compost pile, i would say they could consider it baiting, just my .02


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

All I know is you are what you eat. I'm sure they're fun to shoot over a pile of dung but I would definitely be giving those birds away.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

thats funny wmc...it reminds me of a time my brother mark and i went to manitoba to hunt snows, the snows had not made a big push down their when we arrived but we saw a town lagoon area and the snows were piling into it by the thousands, we said to the outfitter, what about trying to set up on those geese...he said, i guess ya can, but we dont really like hunting for the sh_t geese!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We hunted a field that was sprayed with manure in 2001...and an hour before we setup there was a ton of rain.

I'm still gagging thinking about it.......but we had a 4-man fill on Canadas in 15 minutes so I guess it was worth it. k:

Awww the memories........


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

No way is that baiting. I wish that I could hunt that. Looks fun


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

So Chris, you're saying you were full of sh_t once again?! :wink: j/k bud!


----------

